# Why won't some Web Pages print completely?



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Does anyone know why some Web Pages won't print completely?

A few times, parts of the page may print, but some section of text on the same page will not print (the same section of text that does not print does NOT even show up in "Print Preview".)

My printer works fine otherwise.

Thanks, in advance, for your help!!!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Which parts wont print?
Is it sections in the middle or around the edges?
If it is the edges goto file|page setup and change all of the margins to .25
This will allow printing up to 1/4 inch of the edges which is pretty standard for printers.


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

For the most part, its sections in the middle... it's like the web page was designed to not print the entire page for whatever reason.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you trying to print a YouTube page, Myspace page, Yahoo! News page, etc? because those all flash/java which you can't print


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

No, it wasn't YouTube, MySpace, or Yahoo. 

It was just a page on Timex.com's website that had info. I wanted to print out on their procedure for returning a defective watch.

The URL is http://www.timex.com/gp/node/n/251215011/179-1788707-3474823?ie=UTF8&timexBrand=core

If you pull up this page and click on "Print Preview" you will see that only the top of the page and the URL at the bottom will print.

This isn't the only time I've run across this issue (not being able to print a page), but I've always wondered why I couldn't.

I appreciate your taking the time to try to help me understand why things aren't working as I thought they would!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

What kind of printer do you have, do you have all the necessary drivers for it? Is it installed correctly? What kind of browser are you using, Firefox?


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

The printer I have is a Canon PIXMA MP600.

All the drivers are installed and the printer is installed correctly and I have been using it for almost 2 years now.

The browser I am using is IE7.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, how exactly are you trying to print it, are you going to "*File*" in the left hand corner and selecting "*Print Preview*" or something similar to this?


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

At the top of the webpage is a toolbar with Home, Feeds, Printer, Page, Tools, & Help.

Left-clicking on Printer produces the results I've explained... only printing part of the page.

I later tried emailing the page to myself, and when I did, I was able to print out the email and thus have a hard copy of the info. I wanted to print out.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does your encoding appear as such?


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

My apologizes, if you click on the text it takes you to this image:



I'm very unfamiliar with the likes of printing as I don't have a printer and have never had one, but I'm familiar with Internet Explorer and Windows.


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry. I didn't realize it was a link.

When I click on the link I see the same screenshot as you included in your last post.
and where you see the picture of the printer (in the upper right part of screen) is where
I click to get the incorrect printout I have been complaining about.

If you want to see how the page actually printed out, go to the link I provided for the page in my earlier post, click on the down arrow to the right of the printer icon in the toolbar and click on Print Preview... if you compare the actual webpage to the "Print Preview", you will see the parts of the webpage that will NOT print.

(I hope my explanation doesn't seem "dumbed down"... I just want to be clear about what I mean)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

It wasn't dumbed down at all, you're just trying to explain it best you can - I understand.

We'll I tried to "print preview" and I got the same problem you did, it cuts off half the page - which is weird, I don't know why it does that - give me a few minutes, I'll think of something.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, nothing wrong your end this is by design. To overcome this use your mouse to highlight the text you want to print then right click in the highlighted area and select copy. Now open a word document and paste you can then print what you want from there. BTW normally if you want to print only a selection of text highlight it and right click within the highlighted area and select print in the print dialog box check selection and this will print.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really? I tried that, and it failed.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Windy, what "that" did you try?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Highlighting all the text and then trying to print.

I'm not calling you a liar or doubting your skills, as I'm sure you know way more than me I'm just saying that didn't work for me, what browser are you running?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes using IE7 to do this. It is convention, if first you do not succeed try try again :smile:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha, weird. IE is actually ... dare I say ... "better" for printing then Firefox?

Anyways, I'm done. I'm just threadjacking now - LOL

To the OP, did this method of jenae's work for you?


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi again,

I was away from the computer for awhile.

I tried jenae's method of highlighting a section of text, right clicking on highlighted section, and clicking "Print"... Highlighted section DID NOT print.

I also tried highlighting a section of text, right clicking on highlighted section and selecting copy, and then trying to paste the highlighted section into a MS Works Word Processor document (I don't have the full copy of MS WORD) and I got the message "The information you copied exceeds the size limit for pasting into the word processor. Try reducing the size of your selection and then copy and paste again."

I must be doing something wrong because I got the same message even when I tried to copy and paste only the Timex mailing address into the MS Works document.

Thanks for everyone trying to help!!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

If push comes to shove use a firefox add-on and take a screen grab and then print the screen grab.


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

How do you do a Screen Grab?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, you could press CTRL + ALT + DEL, but that's wouldn't get it all.

FireShot is a good add-on for that sort of thing, it grabs the whole page.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are using IE is this correct, (OLE32.dll ) links to IE5, 6 ,7 & 8, the method of highlighting text and selecting print then "selection" OR copy and paste selection into a text editor is taught in primary schools it is convention and I can tell you I have printed out your "Timex" watch sheet no problems. Could you read my instructions again and tell me what you have done, it should work.


----------



## BillP21 (Dec 15, 2007)

To Undocked Windy - I tried FireShot within Firefox and it worked very well, thanks!

To jenae - I'm using IE7 and the problem is something I'm doing wrong. I bought my first PC less than 10 years ago and wasn't lucky enough to have been taught the basics in Grammar School.
What I did do specifically was:
a.) Opened a new MS Works Word Processor Document
b.) Went to Timex page and highlighted a portion of the text that would not print out
c.) Went back to the MS Works WP Doc, right clicked on the blank page and clicked on copy
d.) Clicked on Paste and received the "The information you copied exceeds the size limit
for pasting into the word processor" message
There probably was something I was supposed to do between steps C & D but I don't know what it would be... thanks to you also!


----------

